# Necesito conectar un motor trifasico



## JANS (Jun 17, 2011)

Necesito conectar un motor a un variador de frecuencia.

Las caracteristicas del motor son:
Trifasico 230/400 v , 0,75kw , 1400 rpm , con frenado de 24v dc 


el variador es un siemens micromaster 420 con entrada 230v monofasica y salida trifasica. El variador es para un motor de 0,75 kw tambien.

El caso es que tengo oido que hay que conectarlo en estrella o en triangulo y no se como se hace.

El motor es para ir conectado a 230v , supongo que es la conexion en delta o triangulo la que se debe usar.

El variador tiene salida trifasica ,por lo cual no deberia haber problema al conectarlo ,pero , no si si se conecta directamente uniendo la U V y W , o hay que hacer una conexion en triangulo, conexion que yo no se realizar.

Es necesario conectar el motor en triangulo al variador?

Solo se realiza este tipo de conexion en triangulo cuando se utiliza un condensador para simular una tercera fase en una linea monofasica? , o si se usa un variador , ya no es necesario conectarlo en triangulo?

La conexion en triangulo para que se realiza? Es por conectarlo a 230 en vez de a 400v? 

Os mando un esquema, para que, alguien modifique el dibujo que hice con el paint, y me mande modificado la conexion en el mismo dibujo esquema , lo que tengo que hacer.

Os doy muchas gracias , necesito hacer esto rapido, para instalar el motor.

El variador ya esta programado con todos los datos del motor , solo es conectarlo. 

Gracias

os mando fotos del motor y del variador y del esquema que he realizado para que alguien me ayude a conectar el motor al variador.

Agradeceria si alguien bajase el esquema y le echara un vistado y lo modifique con el paint para volver a subirlo , y ver yo claramente como se realiza la conexion.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 17, 2011)

JANS dijo:


> Las caracteristicas del motor son:
> Trifasico 230/400 v , 0,75kw , 1400 rpm , con frenado de 24v dc
> el variador es un siemens micromaster 420 con entrada 230v monofasica y salida trifasica. El variador es para un motor de 0,75 kw tambien.


*Ese* motor a *ese* variador tenes que conectarlo en triangulo.



> Solo se realiza este tipo de conexion en triangulo cuando se utiliza un condensador para simular una tercera fase en una linea monofasica? , o si se usa un variador , ya no es necesario conectarlo en triangulo?


Eso del condensador es para hacer funcionar un motor de 220/380 en una linea monofasica de 220V.
Con variador, la conexion a usar depende del motor, el tipo de variador y la tension de linea (no podia ser de otra manera).



> La conexion en triangulo para que se realiza? Es por conectarlo a 230 en vez de a 400v?


Saca la cuentas de cual es la tension sobre cada bobina estando en estrella y en triangulo y hallaras la respuesta.



> Os mando un esquema, para que, alguien modifique el dibujo que hice con el paint, y me mande modificado la conexion en el mismo dibujo esquema , lo que tengo que hacer.
> .........................................................


U-V-W variador a U-V-W del motor
La bornera del motor tiene que tener conectadas verticales (U con V2,V con U2...)

De los otros cables que salen, uno puede ser los de un sensor de temperatura, algunos usan un termistor y otros un bimetalico, el otro es probable que sea de la bobina del freno.

*En caso de efectivamente sea el freno* --> *estas en el horno*, *porque un motor con freno no se puede usar con variador*.  A menos, claro, que lo anules mecanicamente, hagas modificaciones en el tablero electrico o utilices el motor siempre a alta velocidad.
Esto ultimo puede necesitar una modificacion en los parametros.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 17, 2011)

En el motor tienes una bornera de 6 contactos dispuestos en dos hileras superpuestas de 3
El motor viene con una chapitas, 3 en total, estas se conectan en manera vertical, es decir se hace un puente entre los contactos superpuestos, y eso es una conección en triangulo, y a cada uno de esos puentes conectas el variador y listo.

Como tu motor no es del tipo autofrenado si no que dispone de un freno acoplado *si se puede utilizar con variador,*

Se utilza asi en infinidad de aplicaciones, ya que el freno se utiliza cuando se quito la energia, un ejemplo de ese tipo de aplicación son las máquinas confeccionaoras de envasess flexibles y todo otro sistema donde se necesite, mantener una posición tras quitar la energia al motor


----------



## JANS (Jun 17, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> En el motor tienes una bornera de 6 contactos dispuestos en dos hileras superpuestas de 3
> El motor viene con una chapitas, 3 en total, estas se conectan en manera vertical, es decir se hace un puente entre los contactos superpuestos, y eso es una conección en triangulo, y a cada uno de esos puentes conectas el variador y listo.
> 
> Como tu motor no es del tipo autofrenado si no que dispone de un freno acoplado *si se puede utilizar con variador,*
> ...


----------



## pandacba (Jun 17, 2011)

No primero de hace la conección conectando de a dos verticalmente, luego de ello se conecta el motor al variador


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 17, 2011)

JANS dijo:


> espero que me funcione y no arda todo o explote entero.


Mientras conectes bien todos los cables es imposible que pase eso.


> que pasa si no se hace la conexion en triangulo y solo se conectan v u  w del motor con v u w del variador sin hacer la conexion en triangulo?


Que va a pasar? --> No funciona, si a los bobinados les estás conectando un solo extremo. 


> funcionara bien el motor a su potencia normal haciendo la conexion en triangulo.


Si lo parametrizaste bien, funcionara perfectamente.


> el motor es de la marca lenz , que tal es esta marca en motores? me costo 500 euros.


Hasta donde sé, Lenz hacía solamente leyes .
En el primer mensaje dijiste que era Lenze, marca internacional reconocida por su calidad (y precios)


> que tal es el variador? funcionara bien?


No tengo el placer de conocer ese modelo.


> no necesita ningun condensador ni nada para arrancarlo como los motores monofasicos?


No.  
Por las dudas te aclaro: Compraste un variador de alterna no un contactor.


> haciendo la conexion en triangulo se pierde potencia?


No.


> es verdad que el variador saca corriente trifasica de una line monofasica?


Si.

-------------------------------------------------

PD. A juzgar por la candidez de las preguntas, si yo fuera un variador de alterna no estaría para nada tranquilo con que vos me conectes.

--------------------------------------------------

Agrego:

Dijiste que el variador ya estaba programado, pero con que parámetros? Los de fábrica o los del motor que tenía antes?


Si es la de fábrica o el motor no es exactamente igual al anterior vas a tener que reprogramarlo.


----------



## JANS (Jun 18, 2011)

He visto tanta informacion en internet que estoy confundido.
en un principio pensaba que habia que puentear con unos cables haciendo un triangulo entre los bornes.Pero ahora me he dado cuenta que eso solo va en los esquemas.

en un sitio he visto que resulta que la bornera ya lleva unas plaquitas de cobre (creo) que sirven para unir (puentear los bornes)

y por lo que he visto y entendido , resulta que realmente no se trata de hacer un puente con cables en triangulo , sino de hacer puentes con estas plaquitas.

y que los puentes no se realizan en triangulo estrictamente hablando.

sino que para la conexion en triangulo , se usan dichas placas para conectar los 3  bornes superiores a los 3 bornes inferiores , de forma paralela , en vertical, , de esta forma al puentear con dichas placas ya quedan las bobinas conectadas en triangulo.

Y segun he visto , la conexion en estrella se utiliza conectando solo los 3 bornes inferiores entre si. y dejando los 3 bornes superiores libres.

esta ultima forma en estrella es como viene conectado mi motor , para una tension de 380 voltios.

entonces deberia deshacer esta conexion y conectar en triangulo , los 3 bornes superiores en vertical hacia los 3 bornes inferiores , y despues conectarlo al variador.

Estoy en lo cierto? 

de ser asi es mucho mas sencillo de lo que pensaba.

de ser asi , la conexion que tengo que realizar es la suguiente: (mirar esquema adjunto)

gracias a todos por vuestra cooperacion.


Bueno al final por fin lo he conseguido conectar y funciona!!!!!!!!
...............................................................................................

funciona y el variador tambien , pero tengo un problema

el motor se calienta demsasiado.

en poco tiempo menos de un minuto trabajando se llego a calentar mucho.

eso me parece muy raro.....

como puedo saber si el freno se activa al aplicar la corriente de 24v dc , o por el contrario , ya viene frenado , y al aplicar la corriente se desfrena.

se suele calentar tanto un motor en tan poco tiempo?



estoy pensando si el motor viene autofrenado y se desfrena al aplicar la corriente a 24 v dc, se le podria conectar al variador , para que el variador hiciese el trabajo de desfrenarlo o frenarlo cuando le hace falta?

sabeis si normalmente los motores vienen con el freno activado o se activa al aplicar la corriente?

me parece muy raro que se caliente tanto el motor , y no se si sera del freno.

el motor es nuevo , o igual es la reductora que le hace calentarse , pero aun asi me parece mucha calor en muy poco tiempo.

ya que el motor no lo tengo conectado a nada , por lo tanto no hace ningun esfuerzo.

aqui os mando unas fotos del mismo.

ayudadme por favor

o puede ser que se caliente mucho al hacer la arrancada suave desde 0 a 50 hz en 10 s?

o por hacerlo girar en sentido inverso?

es por la reductora , por el freno?

como se si el motor anda frenado?

gracias ayudadme por favor


----------



## JANS (Jun 18, 2011)

......................................
problema resuelto.

al final lo comprobe conectandole uns transformador de 20 V DC y el freno se soltaba y el motor andaba mucho mejor mas fino y ya no se calienta.

Resulta que ese motor viene frenado de por si , y para desfrenarlo hay que aplicarle la corriente , de lo contrario funcionaria frenado con lo que eso implica 

Por lo cual ya tengo el problema del motor solucionado.

ya me funciona bien con el variador y no se calienta y funciona perfecto.

Ahora me viene otro problema.

el motor me lo regalaron y ahora tengo un motor con reductora lenze y un variador siemens y no se que uso darle.Estan nuevos , no se si venderlos o usarlos para hacer alguna chapuza.

tambien tengo 3 contadores trifasicos analogicos o mecanicos y un contador trifasico digital.
sabeis si se pueden poner a cero para usarlos?

puedo usar un contador trifasico para poner en mi casa , aunque mi instalacion sea monofasica?

que uso le podria dar al motor con la reductora y el variador?

podria hacer con una piedra grande una muela de afilar cuchillos y machados.

un revolvedor de alguna cosa , ya que con la reductora gira a pocas revoluciones o cualquier otro invento raro.
No se que hacer con el , ahora que me funciona .
Si no le busco utilidad no me queda mas remedio que venderlo , pero me da pena , ya que es un muy buen motor.


----------



## mendek (Sep 11, 2012)

que tal foro, tengo una duda, si conectáramos un motor trifásico y juntáramos los 3 cables de las tres faces con el puño y pusiéramos un amperímetro de gancho, cual seria la medición y por que, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Scooter (Sep 12, 2012)

¿Te refieres a pasar los tres cables por dentro de la pinza amperimétrica?
En ese caso siempre es cero si no es que tiene una derivación a tierra importante y el diferencial estropeado.
Lo mismo pasa en monofásica; si pasas L y N por la pinza da 0.

El motivo es evidente (se supone), piensa un poco a ver si lo pillas tu.
.
..
...
....
.....

¿No? 
Vale, pues que si la corriente entra y luego sale la suma es siempre cero a no ser de que vuelva por otro camino que no esté "dentro" de la pinza, por ejemplo por la tierra. Los electrones no se van a amontonar dentro del motor ni van a volver al enchufe "por bluetooth", van por un cable y vuelven por otro. Si son tres irán por dos y volverán por uno o al revés, depende de la "foto" instantánea que tomes de las corrientes.


----------



## capitanp (Sep 12, 2012)

Tambien podríamos decir que la suma vectorial de sus faces es cero


----------



## mendek (Sep 12, 2012)

bueno lo que pasa es que lo tengo que demostrar y estuve investigando y llegue a lo siguiente:
numeramos las corrientes de fase, fase1:I1, fase2:I2, fase3:I3, corriente total:It
ahora la *I*t=*I*1+*I*2+*I*3.   *I*t=*I*1(cos 0°+j sen 0°)+*I*2(cos 120°+j sen 120°)+*I*3(cos 240°+j sen 240°)
como la corriente nominal del motor es de 25A y simplificando
*I*t=25-12.5+j21.65-12.5-j21.65
*I*t=0
¿es correcta esta demostración?


----------



## Scooter (Sep 13, 2012)

Es sencillamente la primera ley de Kirchoff , se alimente con lo que se alimente se tiene que cumplir.


----------

